# ozone vs filters vs???????



## ShuttyMcShutShut (Nov 6, 2006)

My babies are just now getting big enough to produce ANY odor whatsoever(3 weeks, very very faint odor).  This poses the question to me about what to do about the odor control.  I know the common answer is a filter(im currently using a 6" vortex in a growroom that is 2'x4'x8').  The vortex blows into a duct that blows upstairs....as you can imagine....479cfm is quite a bit of airflow and I predict that it will fill the upstairs with stench when the plant gets older.  I know the common means is to use an inline carbon filter but I really dont want to restrict the airflow.  What about those ozone generators? I know they are pricey but it seems like for a space that small(with only 2 plants growing) that it might be a way to go where i have *fresh ozone air* upstairs versus *filtered* air.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Canso (Nov 6, 2006)

*fresh ozone air*
In the amounts you need for your grow smell
Is bad for your health, I think it causes lung damage or somthing bad like that.
ozone needs to be exhausted outside.



Buy the biggest filter your room will allow, no other choice for your situation.


----------



## Tom 'Green' Thumb (Nov 7, 2006)

Actually a carbon filter (scrubber) will not restrict the air flow much at all.  If you purchase the proper one designed for your size fan it should be fine.  They are the most effective and you will not smell anything if set up properly.  If you still want to stear clear of carbon then the next best thing is an ozone generator.  For a grow your size one 'cannon' would be fine.  I say 'cannon' becaise the one I own is black and looks just like one.  It is about a foot and a half long and has a round cylinder that fans out the ozone.  You must remember though if you have children it is not good too use ozone.  The ozone can be bad for breathing and even if you have no children should not be run constantly.  If I were you do some reading on the issue before purchasing.  Hope this helps and good luck on your grow!

TGT


----------



## Brouli (Dec 14, 2006)

ION generator that is cheap  ,
  and HEPA filter and you good

but remember that ion generator will make your plant less smely so as the buds that you will produce 
keep the generator out side of your growing  "place"    but i hered frome somebody that carbon filters also make magic  like TGT said


----------



## ob1kinsmokey (Dec 14, 2006)

i wouldnt worry about restricting ariflow at all. with a 150cfms or more on a 6"can filter you are talking about good airflow. 

you want to reach a middle piont when your dealing with deep stench. you dont want air flow to go to fast because it wont be as efficient in clensing it of its smell. 

if you have only a faint smell, and your plants dont stink to much i would just say odors blocks. 

they really do work great. not realistic for longdistance grows. but they will work good for a month or 2 before needing to be replaced. about 8 bucks a piece.


----------

